

EU wants to take lead in Web 3.0? technology - ccarpenterg
http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;481264952

======
wheels
It sounds nice, but for that to happen there'd have to be a fundamental shift
in how web technology is shaped. I think Europe will plan an increasingly
important role in the future of the web, but that will likely be a slow rather
than dramatic shift.

There could be a dramatic shift -- say, if the current US economic downturn is
protracted and investment / exit opportunities in the US are significantly
less plentiful than in Europe, but the more likely case is that if the US
economy continues to perform poorly that it'll drag the EU down with it.

------
ccarpenterg
I don't agree with this woman. She's talking about Web 3.0 as It were equal to
Web 2.0 plus a bunch of technology. Actually I'm sharing the point of view of
O'Reilly and I don't think logging in facebook on a microwave oven is Web 3.0.
I don't know how it will be Web 3.0 but I suppose it won't happen without a
change in the economic system.

